Ask HN: Why Is China Not in Isecg? - ilaksh
======
mtmail
I'm reading they are members

[https://www.globalspaceexploration.org/wordpress/?page_id=25...](https://www.globalspaceexploration.org/wordpress/?page_id=257)
"Currently, ISECG has 14 members: ASI (Italy), [...], CNSA (China), [...]"

~~~
ilaksh
Oh, right. So they are a member. They just weren't at the October meeting for
some reason.

~~~
yorwba
Other members that didn't participate: Australia, Germany, India and the new
member Romania.

Based on the list at the bottom of
[https://www.globalspaceexploration.org/?p=986](https://www.globalspaceexploration.org/?p=986)

